# Help with speaker and receiver selection



## gwhjr98 (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking for help for a new setup. Have the Samsung UN55ES7500.. looking for overall home theater as well as music. Room is 25 x 15 with 12ft ceiling. open area. Looking at the Klipsch RF-62II, RC-62II, RS-52II(rear). 5.1 setup.. and either bi-amp the speakers or use the extra channel (7.1 receiver) for another room. With a subwoofer not picked out yet.. 
I looked at the RF-52II's but for the extra $$ I dont want to have to buy a bigger speakers if it was not enough.. so I was going with the RF-62s..

For the receiver.. I was looking at the Denon 1912 or Harman Kardon AVR 3650. 

My questions are .. for the two receivers above will both work with my speaker selection ? Between the two.. I know the HK is double the price right now.. but is it worth it? Other choices? 

Thanks .. for any feedback.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack 


Luckily I think just about any mid range receiver will do fine with your speaker selection, Klipsch is well known for efficient easy-to-drive speakers. No, HK might be a little more powerful and offer dual video outputs and dual zone but I wouldnt consider it at twice the price. As far as options have you considered Yamaha Onkyo and Marantz, all offer models in that price range....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I want to also suggest an Onkyo 809 its less than your budget and a better receiver all around than the one you listed above. You get the very best video processor available the HQV® Vida and independent ISF calibration for each source, Audyssey MultEQ XT Advanced Room-correction, THX certification giving you some great processing modes, very high power amplification section and a pile of other great features.


----------



## gwhjr98 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks.. I will look at other receivers in more detail.. The Onkyo 809 does have much more than the ones I have been looking at. My question would be has anyone had good experence with purchasing a factory refrub receiver from them? It does have more bells and whistles that I could use with the iphone etc.. not to mention the advantage you highlighted. Is Accessories4less a good place to purchase from?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive dealt with Accessories4less twice and have nothing but good to say about them. A refurbished unit just means you are getting a unit that may or may not have had issues and was repaired at the factory. Some may only have been over stock items that never sold or last years models. In any case they will look like new with no scuffs or damage. 
I know many others here have also had very good things to say about them.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

You should check out the Onkyo 609 if you can still find one. And the Yamaha 671. Both awesome internet receivers with true 2 zone capability. and the Onkyo is THX certified. Enjoy


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too have had a quite positive overall experience with Onkyo. I have used nothing but Onkyo since switching to HDMI and cannot be happier. While the 609 is an amazing value in terms of how much power it has (most budget AVR's do not come remotely close to rated spec whereas the 609 does), Audyssey MultEQ XT is so much better than 2EQ that if possible a 709 onwards.
JJ


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I too have had a quite positive overall experience with Onkyo. I have used nothing but Onkyo since switching to HDMI and cannot be happier. While the 609 is an amazing value in terms of how much power it has (most budget AVR's do not come remotely close to rated spec whereas the 609 does), Audyssey MultEQ XT is so much better than 2EQ that if possible a 709 onwards.
> JJ


The MultiEQ XT is the main reason that I went with the 709 instead of the 609.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. I still cannot believe that the 709's replacement the 717 is going to retail for $100 more while downgrading from XT to 2EQ. On the plus side the 809's replacement is going up to XT32 while only costing $100 more than the 809. It will definitely be the Onkyo AVR I will recommend the most in the midpriced arena,


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

I to have been an Onkyo honky for many years now. I've got to tell you all my friends who have Marantz, Pioneer Elite, HK, and Denon always tell me how jealous they are. Onkyo's have so many extra features that these others completely lack. Not too mention they're able to keep the prices lower.
As long as you get one of the High Current Amps you're getting good clean power to your speakers which is a very good thing!


----------

